# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How are you enjoying your night?

## ycomp

Hi, 
I have to admit that sometimes I like to go to clubs...  
I would like to know in Russian, for this context, how to ask the following question: 
(to 1 girl): so how are you enjoying your night? 
(to 2 girls): so how are you girls enjoying your night?

----------


## Dogboy182

Девушки! Как вы себя чувствуете сегодня вечером??  
Though these types of played out western pickup lines usually aren't used in Russia. Unless you're in a Western country and not Russian trying to pick up Russian chicks -> this will boost your game x10  ::  Trust me  ::  
ps... theres nothing wrong with liking to go out once in awhile. How else you supposed to meed some bad biddies?  ::  
"We forgive you, for you know not what you do" - PDiddy

----------


## Skiper

Так везде, не только в России, так везде, порядочные люди "в такое время" сидят дома и смотрят телевизор/компьютер, а может даже и работают.

----------


## ycomp

> Девушки! Как вы себя чувствуете сегодня вечером??  
> Though these types of played out western pickup lines usually aren't used in Russia. Unless you're in a Western country and not Russian trying to pick up Russian chicks -> this will boost your game x10  Trust me

 so what do you suggest then? just Privet or Kak Dela? or Hello? I was just trying to think of something that was not one of these, that could be used in all situations. 
The thing is, most girls are friendly ... no attitude but I have had problems sometimes with very stunning hot blonde girls. The first one blows off most guys, but the 2nd one seemed a friendly type. I simply tried to say Privet to these girls and they looked at me like I was crazy. I mean these are 2 examples, they do not know each other. I figure I must've been doing something wrong because, for instance, with the first girl - she kept looking at me a lot before and after I tried to talk to her.... 
btw. I'm talking about Russian girls in Russian country but about Russian girls in Western country, some even have complexes... like one girl was asking me before (back home)... do you like Russian girls? and she was so happy when I told her I wasn't against meeting them, lol  ::

----------


## Skiper

> so what do you suggest then? just Privet or Kak Dela?

 I'm just trying imagine it. Have you considered how are you going to talk with them? 
I'm really don't think you can find good girlfriend in the club, I mean, not just for heaving sex. On the other hand, as I know, most of 'em going to club just to take a drink for someone's money.

----------


## Dogboy182

OK so you're talking about Russian girls in a western country. That puts you at the advantage. 
What I always used to do was once I spotted the Russian girls and confirmed 100% that they were Russian (not Polish, Czech or some other imposter) I would just walk up and say in English "Hey are you (girls) Russian?" and usually they're like "Uh yeah, so wtf do you want" then you just start speaking Russian to them.  At this point it doesn't even matter what you say because to a Russian, their language is impossible to learn for a foreigner, so whatever you say will be amazing. This is what I would do in a club scene though.  
In a less noisy atmosphere I would try to draw out the English for as long as possible while at the same time displaying knowledge and respect of the Russian language and culture while all the while not really letting on that you speak Russian, then all of a suddon you just bust out in Russian. It blows them away. 
I havn't been in this situation for awhile though since I moved to Moscow and I was dealing with only Russian girls in all Russian situations. In Russia its a little different, but to the guy who said its impossible to meet nice girls in clubs or bars other than for sex, well its not 100% true. I met my current girl in a club almost a year ago and we've been together / happy ever since. Its not the player  ::  its the game  :: ))

----------


## Dogboy182

> I figure I must've been doing something wrong because, for instance, with the first girl - she kept looking at me a lot before and after I tried to talk to her....

 yeah, you did do something wrong.  
When a woman (no matter who or what nationality) displays interest in you, you don't wait. Even if shes' looking at you and looking at you the longer you wait the more you convey a lack of confidence and an all around sense of aloofness.  
When a girl starts checking you out thats your sign to get in there. Approach her immediately. You don't even have to worry about what to say to say to her because she's already interested. She is PRAYING that you will come and talk to her, what you say doesn't really matter. Think about it the other way around... If that pretty girl you've been eying all night just walked up to you and started talking, you wouldn't really care what she said would you? You'd just be relieved she finally is talking to you. Don't wait man, just get in there. Its not what you say or how you even say it. Its who you say it to. 
So yeah, if you know she's Russian use it to your advantage. "Hey! Wow! You smell great! Whats your name? Lena? Oh my god I love that name! Its so beautiful... Its not Russian is it? No way! You're Russian? Well привет!!!" 
And thats all it takes... You've had it in you :P You don't need people on a forum to tell you this really.

----------


## Skiper

> I haven't been in this situation for awhile though since I moved to Moscow and I was dealing with only Russian girls in all Russian situations.

 Aren't you Russian ?   

> In Russia its a little different, but to the guy who said its impossible to meet nice girls in clubs or bars other than for sex, well its not 100% true.

 you know what, we're all different, what's for someone is good, can be much worse for someone else.   

> Its not the player  its the game ))

 That's right, but I'd really like contrary. Because life, it's game, where you're keep going toward hallway, there is one open door you're someday will enter... and never may return. Damn game.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  I haven't been in this situation for awhile though since I moved to Moscow and I was dealing with only Russian girls in all Russian situations.   Aren't you Russian ?

 No, I'm American.   
Может*,* я однажды проснусь по утру и российское гражданство получу... ) But we'll see  ::  Душа всё-таки у меня русская))

----------


## Skiper

> Может я однажы проснусь по утру и российское гражданство получу ) But we'll see  Душа всё-таки у меня русская))

 Если бы я был Американцем я бы выучил язык и поехал в Швецию, если бы родился в Швеции поехал бы в США, но Россия тут как пятое колесо, я стремлюсь к лучшей жизни а не наоборот, видимо я не Русский. И правда, я действительно не Русский.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Может*,* я однажды проснусь по утру и российское гражданство получу ) But we'll see  Душа всё-таки у меня русская))   Если бы я был американцем*,* я бы выучил язык и поехал в Швецию. Если бы родился в Швеции*,* поехал бы в США, но Россия тут как пятое колесо, я стремлюсь к лучшей жизни*,* а не наоборот, видимо я не русский. И правда, я действительно не русский.

 А не мог бы подтянуть свой письменный русский? Ты же всё-таки на *MasterRussian* находишься.

----------


## Skiper

> А не мог бы подтянуть свой письменный русский? Ты же всё-таки на *MasterRussian* находишься.

 Пунктуацию я не знаю, во всяком случае до сих пор мне этого хватало дабы передавать смысл, двояко мои предложения трудно трактовать.
Тот же самый Шекспир писал очень ломано, однако он великий писатель. 
Пишу как могу, стараюсь писать нормально, писать настолько правильно насколько умею, то есть я не пишу "йа" и пр. издевательства.

----------


## Dogboy182

LOL I knew it was you immediately. Sure, correct me. Lord knows I won't correct myself!

----------


## Lampada

> LOL I knew it was you immediately. Sure, correct me. Lord knows I won't correct myself!

 Но Олю заменить у меня не получится.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  LOL I knew it was you immediately. Sure, correct me. Lord knows I won't correct myself!   Но Олю заменить у меня не получится.

 Who?  ::  I don't remember anyone by that name  ::   ::

----------


## ycomp

> When a girl starts checking you out thats your sign to get in there. Approach her immediately. You don't even have to worry about what to say to say to her because she's already interested. She is PRAYING that you will come and talk to her, what you say doesn't really matter. Think about it the other way around... 
> ... 
> So yeah, if you know she's Russian use it to your advantage. "Hey! Wow! You smell great! Whats your name? Lena? Oh my god I love that name! Its so beautiful... Its not Russian is it? No way! You're Russian? Well привет!!!" 
> And thats all it takes... You've had it in you :P You don't need people on a forum to tell you this really.

 I like that... "PRAYING"...  ::  since it's the man that does the approaching, it's true.. they are not in control of the situation unless they start being obvious like smiling a lot and waving you over and shit, which doesn't happen so often to me 
Yeah I do hesitate often... gotta get rid of that habit. 
Hesitating was true of 2nd hot blonde that gave me a "I am crazy to talk to her/what planet am I from look"... it was not true of first stunningly hot blonde.. there I did not hesitate but I'm thinking she responds that way to most guys. I was thinking I needed to say something more interesting to privet, but now I'm thinking perhaps she would still give that reaction anyhow and I should just deal with it when it arises.  
btw. I am talking about Russian girls in clubs in Russian country, it is just that since I also mentioned Russian girls in Western country I think some people think I am talking about in the West.

----------

